# The Garfield Sessions



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Short jams that sound like mini compositions.

http://www.nakulan.bandcamp.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Short jams that sound like mini compositions.
> 
> http://www.nakulan.bandcamp.com


:tiphat:
You where in a good mood I see Captain.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thnx for listening Roger!


----------

